# Wok heat source



## Bill13 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been getting more into cooking with my wok but have been unhappy with my sorry a## 15,000 BTU burner. I saw on Serious Eats a Wok Man contraption that looks okay but still not that great. I've copied it with a ring of aluminum foil and it does help but I would like something better.

So... I am thinking of purchasing one of these: 

from importfood.com. Has anyone seen/used one? I was also thinking of getting a cheaper version that could be place on the grill grate like this: 
which is cheaper but does not look as well built. The one with the stand is 175 the other 95. Both would need to be used outside which I am totally cool with.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 19, 2015)

In addition to your wok you can also buy a giant Lodge paella pan, like two feet across. Combine that with a high BTU crawfish burner and you have a summertime steak/diner burger/searing the ever living crap out of anything without heating up your house machine. 

I guess what I am trying to say is to go for the nicer burner, as it can go far beyond a wok. Combined with a grill that burner, a wok, the large cast Iron plancha, and a stock pot you can cook an amazing array of food all outdoors without heating the kitchen up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 19, 2015)

no way. that is a single tasker. 

we use an older turkey fryer burner. super friggen hot. the older ones have a ring that supports a wok beautifully. the newer ones, not so much, so you will have to search thru a few models.

i do know that BassPro shops sells an elevated one for wok work. i need to buy this as well. i'm a wok-less chinese guy


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2015)

I use a turkey fryer burner myself and it's great for the task. Even better would likely be one of those jet burner rings - those things will turn a cast iron pan orange crazy quick.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 20, 2015)

+1 buy a great outdoor burner and you can do great food (all outdoors)


Dardeau said:


> In addition to your wok you can also buy a giant Lodge paella pan, like two feet across. Combine that with a high BTU crawfish burner and you have a summertime steak/diner burger/searing the ever living crap out of anything without heating up your house machine.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is to go for the nicer burner, as it can go far beyond a wok. Combined with a grill that burner, a wok, the large cast Iron plancha, and a stock pot you can cook an amazing array of food all outdoors without heating the kitchen up.



This is what I have and love it for wok cooking (with an adapter to support the wok & guide the heat a bit);









Love the bloody thing & it looks kinda like a jet engine when full blast ...


----------



## panda (Feb 20, 2015)

put some bricks on that thing, it looks like you could fit 3 on there. maybe try boring the gas holes larger. i wonder if putting a small fan under it would create more airflow thus burn hotter.


----------



## mikemac (Feb 20, 2015)

I've got the second one, and it came with legs or stand sort of like the first one. And (with legs) it was less than the offering form ImportFood (nothing against them, love that site). Functionality? 
Amazing....you are now really wok cooking compared to anything you can have installed in a residence (in Calif.) Better have all ingredients ready. You can burn the oil or ingredients easily. NOTE: eventually the black rubber grommet (?) you see on the end of the blue gas regulator will fail. Try to get replacements when you buy the burner.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 21, 2015)

Can you provide a link for where you got this and the wok adaptor? Thanks. BTY that ring of jets look beastly! How far down are they from the top of the grate?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 21, 2015)

I hate uni taskers too, but I was thinking it would be easier to place a flat grate on top of the made for wok cooking rather than buy a flat top and make the ring. I have yet to find a flat grate that has a wok ring accessory. I was also worried that the wok ring accessory would raise the wok too far above the flame.

I will look at the Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## HelplessCorgis (Feb 22, 2015)

I got one if these 15000btu burners in Chinatown here in Oakland California. Works well for any stir fry work


----------

